# Probleme mit Wago 750 nach Buserweiterung



## IFKM16 (16 März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin ziemlicher Wagoanfänger und habe gerade  ein für mich schier unlösbares Problem. Ich habe ein laufendes Wago 750  System in die Hand bekommen und sollte dieses erweitern. Nachdem cih mci  ein bisschen damit vertraut gemacht habe und alles noch funktioniert  hat habe ich mcih daran gemacht Busklemme hinzuzufügen. Erfolg: Geht  nicht mehr. 
Diese 750er Klemmen waren vor meiner Erweiterung verbaut:

841
511
530
531
432
431
404
404
602
459
550
504
432
555
627 (Ethernet Brücke)

--> 628
459
479
479
460
469
631011
600

Das  hat so funktioniert. Alles war VOR der der Ethernet-Brücke war, habe  ich erstmal so gelassen. Ich habe einige Module an den zwiten teil  drangehängt und die 600er ganz nach hinten verschoben. Nach der  Ethernet-Brücke habe ich jetzt folgende Reihenfolge

--> 628
459
479
479
460
469
631011
459
453
458
460
559
474
600

Das  funktioniert nicht, bzw. ich kann mich mit Codesys 2.3 nicht mehr  einloggen (kommt "Kommunikationsfehler"). Die IP der 841 kann ich übe  die Konsole noch anpingen und bekomme auch Antwort. An der 628 leuchtet  nach dem anlegen der 24V Spannung ganz kurz die grüne, anschließend  durchgehend die rote LED. 

Ich bin leider ziemlich blutiger  Anfänger und bin für jeden Tipp dankbar, wo ich nach dem Fehler suchen  kann. Bisher dachte ich nämlich Wago 750 wäre ein Plug and Play System,  aber das schient nur bedingt richtig zu sein. 


Ich freue mcih sehr auf eure Hilfe!!


----------



## .:WAGO::014797:. (16 März 2016)

Hallo IFKM16,

auf den ersten Blick dürfte die interne 5 V - Versorgung für die Klemmen hinter der K-BUS-Verlängerung 750-628 nicht mehr ausreichen. Die Klemme 750-628 stellt max. 400 mA für die Klemmen dahinter bereit. Wenn das nicht ausreicht, muss ein Bus-Netzteil 750-613 eingefügt werden. 

Für jede Klemme findest Du die (Interne 5V)-Stromaufnahme im Datenblatt. Bitte von links nach rechts aufsummieren und dann an entsprechender Stelle ein Busnetzteil einfügen. Dieses stellt dann 2000 mA für die weiteren Klemmen rechts davon zur Verfügung. Das Busnetzteil sollte mit der gleichen 24 V Versorgung verbunden werden mit der auch der 750-841 und die 750-628 versorgt werden, da es wichtig ist, dass alle drei Komponennten zeitgleich versorgt werden. Unterschiedliche Versorgungen, die im schlimmsten Fall etwas zeitversetzt anlaufen, können zur Problemen beim anlaufen des Systems führen.

Achtung, die "Ethernet-Brücke" ist eine K-Bus-Verlängerung, das ist keine Ethernetschnittstelle, auch wenn Kabel und Steckverbinder so aussehen.


----------



## IFKM16 (17 März 2016)

Ok, danke, das hilft mir schonmal bei der Fehlersuche. Allerdings über trifft in der ursprünglichen Konfiguration die Summe der Stromaufnahmen schon die genannten 400mA und es ging trotzdem. Ich verstehe das auch nciht so 100%ig, weil manche Module ja direkt mit 24V von außen versorgt werden können, oder? 
Ich versuche aktuell ausgehend von der alten Konfiguration jeweils eins der neuen Module einzubinden und zu prüfen ob alles geht. Sieht bisher ganz gut aus, ABER: 

Das Modul 750 458 gibt es in der Codesys 2.3 Bibliothek garnicht. Problem. Was kann ich da nun machen? Hat dazu jemand noch eine Idee??


----------



## .:WAGO::014797:. (17 März 2016)

Hallo IFKM16,

der ursprüngliche Aufbau lag nach meiner Berechnung bei einer internen Stromaufnahme von 445 mA für den Teil hinter der K-Bus-Verlängerung. Dass das funktioniert hat zeigt, dass die angegebenen Werte in den Datenblättern min. bzw. max-Werte sind. Die tatsächliche Stromaufnahme kann dann insbesondere bei einigen Analogausgangsklemmen auch noch vom eingestellten Sollwert bzw. der Bürde abhängen. Bauteiltoleranzen können auch einen kleinen Einfluss haben.

Die interne Stromaufnahme (5 V - Versorgung) bitte nicht mit der 24  V - Versorgung verwechseln. Diese Versorgung über die seitlichen Leistungskontakte - "Messerkontakte" - wird z.B. für die galvanisch von der internen Logik getrennten digitalen Ausgänge benötigt.

Zum Thema 750-458 in CODESYS 2.3...: Die Klemme ist als analoge 8-Kanal Eingangsklemme noch recht neu auf dem Markt. Hier sind zwei Punkte zu betrachten:

1.) Die CODESYS 2.3. bzw. das TSP muss aktuell sein. Die CODESYS 2.3.9.47 mit einem TSP vom 01.12.2015 (oder neuer) sollte die Klemme 750-458 beinhalten. Am Besten mal ein CODESYS Update beim WAGO Support per Mail (siehe unten) anfordern. 

2.) Sehr alte Firmware-Stände des 750-841 sind noch nicht für den Betrieb von 8-Kanal-Analog-Klemmen ausgelegt gewesen. Auch hier hilft ein Update auf die aktuelle Firmware FW21.


----------



## IFKM16 (17 März 2016)

Also, 1000 Dank!

Folgendes habe ich gemacht: Da ich im Fundur kein 613er oder anderes Bus-Netzteil habe, jedoch noch ein 627/628 Päärchen hatte, habe ich dieses zwischen die bisherigen und ie zusätzlichen Module geklemmt. Ergebnis: Funktioniert! Daran muss es also wohl liegen, oder? Ich werde dann mal zusehen ein 613er zu beschaffen.
Ein Problem bleibt allerdings: Das 458er ist nach wie vor nicht benutzbar. Die Seriennummer vom 841er ist 43 05 09 07. Laut Telefonsupport ist der Hardwarestand leider so alt, dass eine aktuelle Firmware und damit die Unterstützung von 8-Kanal-Modulen nicht installierbar ist. Hier nochmla eine Frage zur Nomenklatur: 09 ist der Firmwarestand und 07 ist der Hardwarestand, richtig? Ich würde mich dann hier im Laden auf die Suche machen, ob ich mit Glück noch eine neuere 841er finde.... Dafür muss ich natürlich wissen, welche der beiden Zaheln die relevante ist. Laut Support geht ein Update auf aktuelle Firmware erst ab Hardwarestand 10. Soweit korrekt?
Ein aktuelles Codesys-Release habe ich vom Support bekommen, bei mir ist noch 2.3.9.7 drauf. Ein Update bringt mir natürlich nichts, wenn die Firmware vom 841er die 8-Kanal-Module nicht beherrscht.

Ich würde auch gerne noch ein 750 1506 einbinden, aber da besteht letztlich das gleiche Problem....


----------



## IFKM16 (17 März 2016)

Ach und noch eine evtl etwas dümmliche Frage: Geht statt einem 6013 auch eine 602er Klemme? Ich verstehe den Unterschied ehrlich gesagt nicht zu 100%.


----------



## .:WAGO::014797:. (17 März 2016)

Hallo IFKM16,

zur zweiten Frage zuerst: Die 750-602 ist eine Einspeiseklemme für 24 V. Sie versorgt z.B. digitale Ausgangsklemmen über die besagten Leistungskontakte. Die 750-613 enthält hingegen im Wesentlichen ein Netzteil (DC-DC-Wandler), welches aus 24 V DC die  erforderlichen 5 V für die interne Versorgung der Elektronik in den rechts davon gesteckten Klemmen erzeugt. Zusätzlich können aber auch 24 für die Leistungskontakte durch die 750-613 bereit gestellt werden. Also eine 750-613 könnte die Aufgabe der 750-602 mit übernehmen. Umgekehrt geht das nicht.

Zur Reihenfolge der Ziffern: 43 05 09 07: 43 = KW 43; 05 = Jahr 2005; 09 = FW09; 07 = HW 07


----------

